# Levi for a girl?



## twiggy327

I have always loved the name Levi. I find out this saturday what were having. Since i was a little girl i always knew i would have a boy named Jakob (even tho its way too popular and I hate that) so I was wondering what everyone thought of a girl Levi? ALSO!! I already have a daughter with a boy's name! Jordyn. Does that matter? My mom thinks having 2 girls with unisex or boys names is too much...i kind of agree but I just love the name Levi. Also i would need some suggestions on middle names. All ive come up with Levi Claire. :winkwink: thanks!!


----------



## cupcake0406

I think that two girls with unisex names goes better than one unisex and one girly tbh, my daughter has a unisex name and I know if I have another girl after this little boy I would choose a unisex name again. I think Levi could go with:

Levi Brooke
Levi Skye
Levi Faith
Levi Jade
Levi Hadley 

Xx


----------



## wannabemomy37

I totally agree with PP, 2 girls with unisex names definitely seems better than one girly and one unisex.

Love the idea of a girl named Levi!!
Levi Claire sounds really good and flows well!!

Other ideas:
Levi June
Levi Rosa
Levi Nevaeh


----------



## twiggy327

OMG!! June is OH's grandmothers name who just passed away. He was really broken hearted and mentioned possibly giving our daughter (if thats what the bean is) the middle name! Thats so funny! thanks for the advice


----------



## RomaTomato

Levi is a great name but in my opinon only for a boy. It irks me when people give boy's names to girls, some names are truly unisex but some just aren't. For whatever reason, it isn't "embarrassing" for a girl to have a boyish name, but for a boy to have a girlish name it is...in my opinion when girls are given boys names it "feminizes" it and after a while it becomes unsuitable for boys! Sorry that is just my 2 cents!


Lovely name, but not for a girl!


----------



## JJKCB

RomaTomato said:


> Levi is a great name but in my opinon only for a boy. It irks me when people give boy's names to girls, some names are truly unisex but some just aren't. For whatever reason, it isn't "embarrassing" for a girl to have a boyish name, but for a boy to have a girlish name it is...in my opinion when girls are given boys names it "feminizes" it and after a while it becomes unsuitable for boys! Sorry that is just my 2 cents!
> 
> 
> Lovely name, but not for a girl!

in my country Levi is a girls name (i know 3 girls with that name but never met a boy called Levi)

and Ashley is a boys name here (something Americans find hilarious)
and Izzy,Kelly,Jess and Kim are strictly girls names (despite being unisex in the US and Australia)

in Italy Andrea can only be give to a boy by law despite being a common UK girls name

every country the sexing of names change so there's no such thing as a boys name and a girls name


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

i think its cute with Jordyn


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I only know of a female Levi :)


----------



## Lara310809

I think it would be lovely on a girl :D It might just be a case of going through a baby name book and saying all the names together and seeing what suits best. 

I'm one for looking at the number of syllables though; my daughters both have 2-syllabled first names, and 1-syllabled middle names. I think it flows well that way. We have a name chosen for a third daughter, if we have one,and that follows the same pattern. Don't get me wrong; we don't discard names because they have the wrong amount of syllables, it just works out that way for us :) 

So what I'm saying is that Levi (2 syllables) might sound better with a mono-syllabic middle name; like Levi Faith, Levi Rose, Levi Anne, Levi Jane...


----------

